# Hey everyone! My album (in the works)



## CMBurns (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi, I'm new to this classical forum, I've been playing piano for 15 years and began recording a classic/jazz fusion album.

These are the tunes I've recorded so far. Alot of my inspiration comes from Chopin, Liszt and Beethoven. I still manage to keep my own touch however.

The album should be out in September hopefully, with a total of 11 tracks more or less.

You can subscribe to the youtube channel: http://www.youtube.com/salownsu123

Your kind comments are what keeps me going. Let me know what you think!

Lost





Sky Strata





Dreamspace





Devil's Lair





Hard Ways (Album intro)





Fog (Album closure)


----------

